# Anonymous: message to the US Government



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A call to arms. This was just released a few hours ago and will probably be deleted soon. Here's the link while it lasts:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

No thank you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Flawed assumptions, such as democracy and Who the Declaration of Independence said is supreme.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Flawed assumptions, such as democracy and Who the Declaration of Independence said is supreme.


Pretty sure that group is a buncha atheists.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> No thank you.


No thank you what?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

whenever a person or group refers to america as a democracy.. i tune out


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is where liberalism won. 
We are too splintered to take back our nation. 
Societally, we have lost our way.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They are declaring war on the American government? Lot's of luck with that. This video sounds pompous, revolution and overthrow are serious things. 
I suspect that we would end up as another Revolutionary France, if we tried what Anonymous has to offer.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

sounds very "V for Vendetta"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it really Anonymous though? Could it be someone else pushing their own agenda?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The French revolution had one good point, they sent all the corrupt politicians and the royals to the "madam".

Essentially, they had it right, but, the decades of poverty and contempt from the ruling call caused

such hate amongst the peasants that they butchered in excess, some even took advantage and took out personal enemies, calling them collaborators. 

That same accusation came back and reared its ugly head post German occupation of France in WW2, even as Paris was being liberated, the FFI rounded them up.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First if Anon is calling for open rebellion against this government, then he that hath the power to pin him down needs to drop a dime on him and have him placed in a nice safe place where he can not hurt himself or others.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Best of luck, is all I can offer.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This group has done what in the last year? Lots of threats and hot air, combined with headlines but no action.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Is it really Anonymous though? Could it be someone else pushing their own agenda?


My thoughts exactly. Even if it is Anonymous, who's to say they have We the People's best interest in mind. They seem more like anarchists than Patriots.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Denton said:


> This is where liberalism won.
> We are too splintered to take back our nation.
> Societally, we have lost our way.


correct, and to the point!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

So , we all just let our country go to hell ? What would it take to get it back ? WAR !! on the Government , maybe not a fighting war but a Trump war . We need Trump in office . I think this will be our only hope to get our country back on track . jmho .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> So , we all just let our country go to hell ? What would it take to get it back ? WAR !! on the Government , maybe not a fighting war but a Trump war . We need Trump in office . I think this will be our only hope to get our country back on track . jmho .


There is a huge difference between changing governments by votes at the ballot box and plotting to violently over throw our government.

And who's to say thier goal is nothing more than to establish thier form of dictatorship. Remember Franco claimed he was saving spain from the communists and all he did was establish a Nazi style of government that lasted for almost 40 years


----------

